# Espoma Organic Potting Mix?



## Steve N (Nov 19, 2011)

I want to know too - they have this stuff at my local garden shop, not miracle grow. It may be better, it may be the same - anyhow I bought some b/c there's nothing on it about "time release" ... experiences?


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

What's the ingredients listed?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Any organic mix should be fine.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Watch out if it has cow or chicken
Poop in there.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was reading a miracle grow organic garden soil mix had poop in it


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

It has 45-55% sphagnum peat moss, peat humus, pelite, and dolomitic limestone. 

This soil is very dark, it looks good to me.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Gatekeeper said:


> Any organic mix should be fine.


I agree. I stopped worrying about it (chicken poo vs. cow poo) when I saw a tank with partial dog poo in the substrate. If it's organic, there isn't anything in there that a few water changes during the cycle wont cure in my opinion.


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Daximus said:


> I agree. I stopped worrying about it (chicken poo vs. cow poo) when I saw a tank with partial dog poo in the substrate. If it's organic, there isn't anything in there that a few water changes during the cycle wont cure in my opinion.


l0l I want to see this dog poop tank. Dog poo, the new aquarium plant substrate.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

AesopRocks247 said:


> l0l I want to see this dog poop tank. Dog poo, the new aquarium plant substrate.


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/154884-toxic-ten.html

:biggrin:


----------



## AesopRocks247 (Jan 15, 2010)

Haha that's too funny


----------



## Brian10962001 (Dec 6, 2011)

It looks as good or better than the Miracle Gro Organic. Miracle Grow contains peat and an organic wetting agent as does this soil. MGO also has chicken compost which will be chicken poop. Watch the Perlite, it may want to float to the top on you.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

It does look better than Miracle Gro Organic from what I see. They are no woody chunks, as if it was actually screened before being put into bags. I does how ever have a lot of perlite, but that's fine IMO because of the capping. I don't believe that the perlite will just bust it's way out unless disturbed. I don't believe the wetting stays in the soil after be totally submerged and water changes should remove it anyhow. I can't wait to try it out on my next tank.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Perlite will probably float in water. It is used in soil to help aerate and it is high in cation exchange capacity. It is made from volcanic rock. Almost all top soil/potting soil contains manure of some kind, whether it says so or not. That and compost are the chief sources of nitrogen in soil, and decomposes over time. Dolomitic limestone is dolomite and and limestone and is added to raise the pH of an acidic soil making it more alkaline. They must be using this to balance out the peat. It also contains large amounts of calcium and magnesium. Dolomitic limestone is naturally occurring, and is mined in the same areas as dolomite and limestone individually. The stones that are not used for agricultural purposes are often crushed down and used as filler in the manufacturing of pavement and concrete. Dolomitic limestones are found in many different places, including Indiana and Mississippi in the United States, and many areas of India.

The bag says it is "enhanced with Mycotone". Mycotone is a blend of Mycomhiza species, which is a type of fungus. This fungus colonizes on plant roots and has a symbiotic relationship with the plant. The fungus is able to absorb nutrients from the soil and make them available to the plant roots faster than the plant can on its own. This has all been documented in growing plants terrestrially, and what effect being submersed in water has on this I have no idea.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I doubt the fungi will live underwater, I just learned about those fungi in botany class too. I guess its good the dolomitic limestone will balance out the PH of the water.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

The more you look into soil mixtures, the more interesting it gets, and confusing! 
It can be a science in and of itself if you want to get into it. It really comes down to what you hope to gain from it and if its worth all the effort.

I was talking about this on my show tonight. It is interesting if you talk to some old timers at fish clubs who know absolutely nothing about plants, but have tanks that have been up and running for 10 or 20 years and seem to be able to stick any plant in there and have it grow like gangbusters without using any soil or ever adding any fertilization at all, and no special lighting, and certainly no C02.

What is the average life span of soil in an aquarium? Two or three years? How are these guys doing it? Because as the years go by the best soil in the world that is very high in nitrogen and minerals is being created at the bottom of the aquarium by decaying organic material from fish waste, fish food, and leaf matter. Nature at work.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I tried putting small amounts of crushed leaves that I took from clipping. I know they are decomposing because I can see the gas bubbles leaving the gravel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

The only thing I would caution is that if your water is already hard the dolomite may raise it higher. But then again there is peat in the soil so it should balance out. I have soft water so I usually don't worry. Test your water after copule of days after submergence to see where it's at.


----------

